

Ask HN: How do you think about our service name "AppDorks"? - appdorks

We're working on a social recommendation for iPhone/iPad apps on top of facebook.
http://appdorks.com/<p>How do you think about our service name "AppDorks"? Is this ok or attractive for you?<p>I'm not a native american but I understand the word "dork" means negative. Some of my English-native friends advised me to use "dork" because it may work as "geek" or "nerd".
======
ScottWhigham
Personally I don't like it at all. I would never share something called
"AppDork" with my friends. Why not? It sounds too geeky/dorky.

And just a heads up: you mention that you are not a "native american" in your
post. The term "Native American" refers to a person of American Indian
descent, not someone from/born-in the USA.

~~~
appdorks
Thanks for your advice.

------
krevis
You do know "dork" originally meant "penis", yes?
<http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=dork>

~~~
appdorks
Thanks! I didn't know....

------
znt
I think it's a cool name. It would be even cooler if you let users create
subdomains like znt.appdorks.com.

~~~
appdorks
Thanks! We'll enable subdomains when we start outside the facebook. (Currently
it's a facebook app.)

------
anigbrowl
I hate it, so given my relationship to the cultural norm you will probably
make a million bucks.

------
dools
I think the transition from "p" to "d" is clumsy. DorkApps would be better
imho.

------
puredemo
It's not bad for the purpose you describe.

~~~
appdorks
thx!

------
appdorks
clickable: <http://appdorks.com/>

------
Mz
FYI: Dork does not really work as a substitute for geek or nerd. It has the
same connotation of someone who has no social skills but it in no way implies
intelligence. It suggests someone who is both socially inept and generally
stupid, not someone smart but socially challenged.

Definition from a website:

 _USA pejorative slang for a quirky, silly and/or stupid, socially inept
person, or one who is out of touch with contemporary trends. Often confused
with nerd and geek, but does not imply the same level of intelligence._

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dork>

Edit: I will add that the connotation of "silly" might work fine if your apps
are for entertainment purposes. Just so long as you realize this in no way
suggests "weird but brilliant", instead it suggests "weird and silly/dumb".

~~~
appdorks
Thanks! I think we need to consider changing the name seriously.

